# Transmission ID



## bkellis1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Trying to ID my tranny. It's a TH-400 with the tag showing...
76-OA-111052.
It has this stamped in the driver's side just above the pan between the shift lever and electric plug...
36X202391
Any idea what this is out of?


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I found this, I don't see an OA though. 
http://www.teufert.net/trans/t-400.htm


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's a 1976 unit, possibly out of an Olds.


----------

